# El coronel Pedro Baños da por iniciada la III guerra mundial



## gallofino (27 Mar 2022)

Primero pillarán Polonia y países bálticos.

Imagino que aquí mandaremos a la quinta del ma-ricón, esos niñatos que se refieren a ellos mismos como “elles” y llevan falda.


que Dios reparta suerte


----------



## burbucoches (27 Mar 2022)

Podemos...


----------



## Kirinkanka (27 Mar 2022)

Pero eso será en octubre no?


----------



## carpetano (27 Mar 2022)

Jo, jo, el magufo Pedro Baños, perro putinista desinformador del Kremlin, que hasta días antes de la invasión negaba está como imposible y tachaba de alarmistas, otanistas y tal a los que decian que iba haber invasión, y ahora amenazando con la tercera guerra mundial cuando se le está torciendo las cosas a Putin...


----------



## derepen (27 Mar 2022)

Unidas Podemos.


----------



## WN62 (27 Mar 2022)

Wishful thinking de un pésimo adivino.


----------



## zirick (27 Mar 2022)

Geopodemita


----------



## Desdemocratícese (27 Mar 2022)

Después del fiasco de sus predicciones, le va a costar mucho recuperar la credibilidad. Va a tener que compensar su cagada con algún acierto espectacular.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (27 Mar 2022)

Pues sí, puede darse perfectamente. Porque el mundo desde 2017-2018 se haya definitivamente inmerso en la conocida como trampa de Tucídides. Hay muchas tensiones territoriales, económicas, y hasta civilizatorias acumuladas en un orden en decadencia que tienen que estallar, para dar paso a otro orden mundial liderado por nuevas potencias


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (27 Mar 2022)

No lo dice Pedro Baños, es un retuit, cosa que sirve para un "os lo dije" o para un "solo era un retuit".


----------



## Lma0Zedong (27 Mar 2022)

carpetano dijo:


> Jo, jo, el magufo Pedro Baños, perro putinista desinformador del Kremlin, que hasta días antes de la invasión negaba está como imposible y tachaba de alarmistas, otanistas y tal a los que decian que iba haber invasión, y ahora amenazando con la tercera guerra mundial cuando se le está torciendo las cosas a Putin...



El tipo ese lleva siempre la narrativa del Kremlin, uno de los últimos casos:


----------



## WN62 (27 Mar 2022)

Lorito de repetición al servicio de sus amos:


----------



## Furymundo (27 Mar 2022)

id haciendoos republicas errantes
y preparando algun arma.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (27 Mar 2022)

EL Putin todavia no lo sabe pero ha echado la soga al cuello a toda RUSIA , para años


----------



## tracrium (27 Mar 2022)

No creo. El objetivo de USA era aplicar sanciones a Rusia y llevárselo crudo vendiendo materias primas al doble de precio.

Le dirán a Zelensky que les deje a los rusos el este de Ucrania y santas pascuas.

Sacrificar a Europa significa "arruinar a Europa". Pero ese era el objetivo.

Ahora pueden imprimir dólares a cascoporro sin limitación porque Europa va verse obligada a hacer lo mismo y la paridad EUR/USD se mantendrá más o menos igual.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (27 Mar 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Primero pillarán Polonia y países bálticos.
> 
> Imagino que aquí mandaremos a la quinta del ma-ricón, esos niñatos que se refieren a ellos mismos como “elles” y llevan falda.
> 
> ...




Será la IV, por que la III acabó en 1991 con la disolución de la URSS.


----------



## porromtrumpero (27 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El tipo ese lleva siempre la narrativa del Kremlin, uno de los últimos casos:



Y te crees lo que dice uno de Newtroll? En serio??? Los mismos que decian que el portatil del hijo de Biden era falso? Ese portatil de donde salieron los correos que dicen que daba pasta para los laboratorios?

Luego decir que no os creeis lo del coronavirus, pero os tragas hasta el fondo la propaganda que sale en la tele macho








Hunter Biden helped secure funds for US biolab contractor in Ukraine: e-mails


A trove of e-mails on Hunter Biden’s infamous laptop found that he played a role in helping a California defense contractor analyze killer diseases and bioweapons in Ukraine.




nypost.com


----------



## Mdutch (27 Mar 2022)

Proximamente Z-Fragonetas tomando Nueva York


----------



## Germinal84 (27 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> EL Putin todavia no lo sabe pero ha echado la soga al cuello a toda RUSIA , para años



Se pensaba marcar un renovatio imperii y de aquí a 20 años Rusia va a pintar una mierda en el mundo. Winnie debe estar frotándose las manos ante la decadencia rusa.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

No se Dimitri .... parece falso


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Mar 2022)

Y tú un gilipollas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Mar 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> Lorito de repetición al servicio de sus amos:



Sergei Savostyanov es un diputado comunista, yo le veo la misma cara de pajillero rojo maricón trastornado que a Errejón.
No van a meter ni una uña en países de la OTAN, y ya veremos que pasa si se les escapa una bomba ( o restos ) de las que tiran en Ucrania, que uno de los aeropuertos militares de Eslovaquia está al lado de la frontera de Ucrania y por allí entran armas, Rusia ni se ha acercado a bombardear por esa zona pero antes o después ... shit happens


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Mar 2022)

Se ha pegado una hostia jugando al tarot, relajate y no sigas jugando.


----------



## 01001 (27 Mar 2022)

Y decían que no sería con armas convencionales.


----------



## Debunker (27 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> id haciendoos republicas errantes
> y preparando algun arma.



A mí no me extraña que fuera elegido para liderar la OTAN o el prlamento europeo, porque es es el tipo de personajes que necesitan estos organismos, trileros de pro, mentirosos hasta la saciedad y todo boquilla , en el fondo la nada y todo lo contrario para llevar a buen puerto sus agendas traidoras a la población occidental.


----------



## rulifu (27 Mar 2022)

Mas quisiera él. Hay gente que al verse en la decrepitud de su vejez solo desea el mal de los demás, como si eso le aliviase un poco su oscura personalidad


----------



## carpetano (27 Mar 2022)

Un repaso a lo que decía el que acusaba de «desinformación» a los demás
*El ‘análisis’ del coronel Pedro Baños un día antes de que Putin ordenase invadir Ucrania*







*Pedro Baños: Coronel Español al servicio de las operaciones de propaganda Rusa*








Pedro Baños: Coronel Español al servicio de las operaciones de propaganda Rusa


Por Pepe Santiago –Especial Total News Agency-TNA- El plan no resulta novedoso: se trata de una simple copia de los




totalnewsagency.com


----------



## Decimus (27 Mar 2022)

Pedro Rublos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Mar 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> A mí no me extraña que fuera elegido para liderar la OTAN o el prlamento europeo, porque es es el tipo de personajes que necesitan estos organismos, trileros de pro, mentirosos hasta la saciedad y todo boquilla , en el fondo la nada y todo lo contrario para llevar a buen puerto sus agendas traidoras a la población occidental.



Pues no le he visto con el pin multicolor. ¿Tú sí?


----------



## Lain Coubert (27 Mar 2022)

Menuda rata al servicio de Rusia. El desgraciado este negaba por activa y por pasiva la invasión. Lo único cierto en todo esto es que el ejército ruso ds jauja, con maquinaria bélica que Occidente ventila en dos semanas. Los misíles hipersónicos, los Su-57 y demás superarmas son más una ilusión que otra cosa.

Con el rearme de Alemania, que se cojan los machos los ruskis.


----------



## djvan (27 Mar 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Primero pillarán Polonia y países bálticos.
> 
> Imagino que aquí mandaremos a la quinta del ma-ricón, esos niñatos que se refieren a ellos mismos como “elles” y llevan falda.
> 
> ...



Creo que hay una gran posibilidad muy real de que pedro baños quede muy desacreditado como experto en geopolítica militar (era experto de esto no?)

A parte de tener un tufillo hacia la izquierda que tira para atrás (pero eso allá cada cual)


----------



## AStudio (27 Mar 2022)

Cuantos becarios de newtrall han inundado el foro, recuerda al inicio la plandemia


----------



## djvan (27 Mar 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Menuda rata al servicio de Rusia. El desgraciado este negaba por activa y por pasiva la invasión. Lo único cierto en todo esto es que el ejército ruso ds jauja, con maquinaria bélica que Occidente ventila en dos semanas. Los misíles hipersónicos, los Su-57 y demás superarmas son más una ilusión que otra cosa.
> 
> Con el rearme de Alemania, que se cojan los machos los ruskis.



que tipo de comentarios hizo el coronel baños antes de dejar de hablar de todo esto?! No he seguido mucho su discurso solo que se quejaba de que le criticaran


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Mar 2022)

AStudio dijo:


> Cuantos becarios de newtrall han inundado el foro, recuerda al inicio la plandemia



El ignore es tu amigo.


----------



## El gostoso (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pollepolle (27 Mar 2022)

Yo solo se que han unido Crimea con Rusia y todo el mar de Azov VUELVE a ser ruso. 

Cuando consoliden el Sur, a Kiev no le queda nada para que caiga. Las instalaciones militares estan machacadas por todo el pais. 

Y no lo dice Pedro Baños, lo ha dicho mas militares que solo es cuestion de tiempo que controlen toda Ucrania. 

Pero vosotros seguid creyendo en Gangrena3 y telecirco.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (27 Mar 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Primero pillarán Polonia y países bálticos.
> 
> Imagino que aquí mandaremos a la quinta del ma-ricón, esos niñatos que se refieren a ellos mismos como “elles” y llevan falda.
> 
> ...



"PODEMOS". Aunque también podría ser lo contrario. Pero claro, eso no alimenta el miedo ni hace que la rueda siga girando.


----------



## Lain Coubert (27 Mar 2022)

djvan dijo:


> que tipo de comentarios hizo el coronel baños antes de dejar de hablar de todo esto?! No he seguido mucho su discurso solo que se quejaba de que le criticaran



Cuando las imágenes por satélite de las zonas donde los rusos tenían los tanques y blindados indicaban que había una movilización de guerra, ya que se estabsn vaciando, la mona esta quitaba importancia a esas imágenes. Yo es que no daba crédito en cada intervención que hacía el tipo, porque la verdad, para mí era un referente en geoestratégia.

Al final llegó la guerra y se puso a disculpar a Rusia en vez de admitir que metió la gamba hasta el fondo. O no tiene memoria o sólo respira a través del Kremlin.

Y ahora nos viene con el inicio de la Tercera Guerra Mundial el engendro este, cuando los rusos están dando tanta pena que estoy por enviarles un bocadillo de choped a cada uno.


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Mar 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Cuando las imágenes por satélite de las zonas donde los rusos tenían los tanques y blindados indicaban que había una movilización de guerra, ya que se estabsn vaciando, la mona esta quitaba importancia a esas imágenes. Yo es que no daba crédito en cada intervención que hacía el tipo, porque la verdad, para mí era un referente en geoestratégia.
> 
> Al final llegó la guerra y se puso a disculpar a Rusia en vez de admitir que metió la gamba hasta el fondo. O no tiene memoria o sólo respira a través del Kremlin.
> 
> Y ahora nos viene con el inicio de la Tercera Guerra Mundial el engendro este, cuando los rusos están dando tanta pena que estoy por enviarles un bocadillo de choped a cada uno.



Pero que pena?? Pero si se han hecho con todo el sur de Ucrania y aun seguis poniendo fotos de tanques reventados. Ademas de que el espacio aereo esta controlado por los rusos, los ucranianos ya no tienen ni un solo avion. Solo les queda el angel de kiev jajajajajajaja proxima serie en jewflis.. para que disfruteis la polla otanica de Pedobiden jajajaj


----------



## Sir Torpedo (27 Mar 2022)

Suscribo fuertemente lo comentado por Pedro Baños.


----------



## Shudra (27 Mar 2022)

Piotr Tualety


----------



## Lain Coubert (27 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Pero que pena?? Pero si se han hecho con todo el sur de Ucrania y aun seguis poniendo fotos de tanques reventados. Ademas de que el espacio aereo esta controlado por los rusos, los ucranianos ya no tienen ni un solo avion. Solo les queda el angel de kiev jajajajajajaja proxima serie en jewflis.. para que disfruteis la polla otanica de Pedobiden jajajaj



Vete para Rusia de una vez a disfrutar de las bondades de esa autocracia y deja de decir paridas. Todos debemos ser consecuentes con nuestras palabras.

Antonio Sánchez es un hijo de puta, pero Occidente, con todos sus defectos, es inmensamente mejor que Rusia.


----------



## Esther_PL (27 Mar 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Primero pillarán Polonia y países bálticos.
> 
> Imagino que aquí mandaremos a la quinta del ma-ricón, esos niñatos que se refieren a ellos mismos como “elles” y llevan falda.
> 
> ...



En realidad quien lo dice es el tal politólogo Paul Toast, por eso lo entrecomilla en el tweet. Porque no son palabras suyas. Aunque claro está, que el Baños este de las narices, piensa lo mismo, solo que no se atreve a decirlo tan claramente, y se apoya en palabras de otro.


----------



## DarkNight (27 Mar 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Primero pillarán Polonia y países bálticos.
> 
> Imagino que aquí mandaremos a la quinta del ma-ricón, esos niñatos que se refieren a ellos mismos como “elles” y llevan falda.
> 
> ...



Pedro Baños TWITTEA un artículo de la BBC, que habla sobre la opinión de un profesor universitario (y analista) estadounidense. El titular no es correcto


----------



## Pajarotto (27 Mar 2022)

No va a pasar nada.


----------



## Esther_PL (27 Mar 2022)

Pero que este tío va diciendo por ahí que nos pueden localizar con el móvil APAGADO. Y la gente se lo cree!!! Pero vamos ver, un móvil es una máquina como otra cualquiera que necesita energía para funcionar, y el pavo suelta ni corto ni perezoso que el movil sigue funcionando en segundo plano estando apagado y sin energía ni electricidad. Vamos, que yo no soy ingeniera, pero cualquier máquina necesita energía para funcionar y genera calor, y ningún teléfono se caliente estando apagado ni tan siquiera en verano.


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Mar 2022)

Esther_PL dijo:


> Pero que este tío va diciendo por ahí que nos pueden localizar con el móvil APAGADO. Y la gente se lo cree!!! Pero vamos ver, un móvil es una máquina como otra cualquiera que necesita energía para funcionar, y el pavo suelta ni corto ni perezoso que el movil sigue funcionando en segundo plano estando apagado y sin energía ni electricidad. Vamos, que yo no soy ingeniera, pero cualquier máquina necesita energía para funcionar y genera calor, y ningún teléfono se caliente estando apagado ni tan siquiera en verano.



Pero los que tienen bateria integrada, quien te dice que se han apagado de verdad?


----------



## Esther_PL (27 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Pero los que tienen bateria integrada, quien te dice que se han apagado de verdad?



Necsitan la energía principal, si el dispositivo está apagado no puede funcionar. Fácil. Otra cosa sería, que cuando tú vuelvas a encender el móvil, lo que se almacenó antes de apagarlo, se envíe. Pero nunca mientras está apagado, porque está inoperante. Y el pavo este, dice que sigue funcionando aún estando apagado, algo absurdo e hilarante que viola todas la reglas de la física y la electrónica.


----------



## apolyon (27 Mar 2022)

Tercera guerra mundial y yo eligiendo mis preferencias para las vacaciones de verano.. venga hombre


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Mar 2022)

Esther_PL dijo:


> Necsitan la energía principal, si el dispositivo está apagado no puede funcionar. Fácil. Otra cosa sería, que cuando tú vuelvas a encender el móvil, lo que se almacenó antes de apagarlo, se envíe. Pero nunca mientras está apagado, porque está inoperante. Y el pavo este, dice que sigue funcionando aún estando apagado, algo absurdo e hilarante que viola todas la reglas de la física y la electrónica.



Es que pareces mujer de verdad. Que se apague la pantalla no significa que se apague de verdad. Te podrian estar colandotela perfectamente.


----------



## inakiglosa (27 Mar 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Vete para Rusia de una vez a disfrutar de las bondades de esa autocracia y deja de decir paridas. Todos debemos ser consecuentes con nuestras palabras.
> 
> Antonio Sánchez es un hijo de puta, pero Occidente, con todos sus defectos, es inmensamente mejor que Rusia.



No tienes ni puta idea de lo que es occidente y menos españa, NI PUTA IDEA.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)

Esther_PL dijo:


> Pero que este tío va diciendo por ahí que nos pueden localizar con el móvil APAGADO. Y la gente se lo cree!!! Pero vamos ver, un móvil es una máquina como otra cualquiera que necesita energía para funcionar, y el pavo suelta ni corto ni perezoso que el movil sigue funcionando en segundo plano estando apagado y sin energía ni electricidad. Vamos, que yo no soy ingeniera, pero cualquier máquina necesita energía para funcionar y genera calor, y ningún teléfono se caliente estando apagado ni tan siquiera en verano.



Que tu creas que el movil esta apagado, no quiere decir que este apagado. Si quieres que no te localizen, o tiras tu movil, o usas una Jaula de Faraday


----------



## Esther_PL (27 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Es que pareces mujer de verdad. Que se apague la pantalla no significa que se apague de verdad. Te podrian estar colandotela perfectamente.



Pero qué apagar pantalla ni qué niño muerto. Estamos hablando de dispositivo apagado, que es lo que él dijo, que no te enteras, abuelo.


----------



## Esther_PL (27 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Que tu creas que el movil esta apagado, no quiere decir que este apagado. Si quieres que no te localizen, o tiras tu movil, o usas una Jaula de Faraday



A ver si espabiláis, que estáis muy verdes. Que un móvil funcionado, se calienta, ya que todo trabajo genera calor. Que no sabéis la misa la media y queréis dar clases magistrales. Un móvil apagado se enfría incluso en verano a 40 grados de temperatura. Que os engañan como quieren. Crédulos.


----------



## djvan (27 Mar 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Cuando las imágenes por satélite de las zonas donde los rusos tenían los tanques y blindados indicaban que había una movilización de guerra, ya que se estabsn vaciando, la mona esta quitaba importancia a esas imágenes. Yo es que no daba crédito en cada intervención que hacía el tipo, porque la verdad, para mí era un referente en geoestratégia.
> 
> Al final llegó la guerra y se puso a disculpar a Rusia en vez de admitir que metió la gamba hasta el fondo. O no tiene memoria o sólo respira a través del Kremlin.
> 
> Y ahora nos viene con el inicio de la Tercera Guerra Mundial el engendro este, cuando los rusos están dando tanta pena que estoy por enviarles un bocadillo de choped a cada uno.



gracias por la info.

Vamos que toda su reputación no sólo la ha tirado por la taza y tirado de la cadena sino que es sospechosa su actitud de disculpar al agresor no??

este no decía que había mucha gente en los medios pagados por potencias de fuera para vender discursos a medida..

pues ojo.. nadie que salga en televisión está libre de sospecha y este con su actitud es digno de poner los focos en el.

curioso.. para mi también era un referente


----------



## manottas (27 Mar 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Primero pillarán Polonia y países bálticos.
> 
> Imagino que aquí mandaremos a la quinta del ma-ricón, esos niñatos que se refieren a ellos mismos como “elles” y llevan falda.
> 
> ...



Menudo Att. Whore.

Algunos tienen problemas psicologicos y necesitan su minuto de gloria.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (27 Mar 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Creo que hay una gran posibilidad muy real de que pedro baños quede muy desacreditado como experto en geopolítica militar (era experto de esto no?)
> 
> A parte de tener un tufillo hacia la izquierda que tira para atrás (pero eso allá cada cual)



Era experto porque lo sacaban por la tele, la misma tele que dice ahora que se dedica a desinformar. Tan experto como el médico ese cara de pez que igual lo sacaban para hablar de virus, vacunas, volcanes o el impacto económico de la invasión rusa. 

Salir en la tele te convierte en tertuliano, no en experto.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (27 Mar 2022)

Tener esa cara de subnormal no da mucha credibilidad precisamente.


----------



## Aksturiax (27 Mar 2022)

Se vienen colas en el registro para evitar movilizaciones a la ucraniana.









Cómo es el procedimiento para el cambio de género con la nueva ley Trans


Se llama Ley para la Igualdad Real y Efectiva de las personas trans y de Garantía de los Derechos LGTBI y acaba de ser aprobada en el Consejo de Min




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Mar 2022)

En la vida real III WW Paco de mier...en el Foro burbuxero la guerra ya dura + de 17 años y acabara cuando se jubile Calopez y cierre el foro...


----------



## elpelos (27 Mar 2022)

Pues yo no descarto nada. Realmente me interesa mas los problemas de España y sus vecinos y lo vendidos que estamos. Pero bueno, de ese tema que tanto apasionamiento produce en el foro entre los unos y los otros, tengo dos cosas claras.
-La ofensiva de Rusia buscaba dos objetivos. La anexión de la parte mas prorrusa de Ucrania con salida al Mar Negro y la imposicion de la neutralidad a Ucrania, con aviso a navegantes (lease Finlandia, y los países bálticos)

La invasión que se las hacían tan felices, pues no les ha resultado según lo planeado.

El que cambie sus planes para centrarse en el primer objetivo, pues es de lógica, porque es lo que buscaba.

¿y el segundo objetivo?. Pues como suelen ser las cosas, ante una apuesta que le ha salido mal, son capaces de subir la apuesta. Con una detonacion nuclear en la parte norte, pueden entender que automáticamente ucrania la forzarían a ser neutral, y haciendo retroceder de sus pretensiones otanisticas a los países tradicionalmente neutrales

Y ya puestos a especular. Si esa detonación por algún casual afecta a países otan, pues lo que quieran los Anglos.

Así que eso de la tercera guerra mundial, es una posibilidad que no se puede descartar. Estas cosas sabes como empiezan pero no como terminan.


----------



## Soy forero (27 Mar 2022)

Ojalá lo hagan revienten el kremlin con todos los hijos de puta que lo pueblan


----------



## Felson (27 Mar 2022)

¿Os imagináis que después de un ataque sorpresa en esa supuesta tercera guerra mundial te encontraras por la calle deambulando perdido entre los escombros a Rajoy, Sánchez, Soraya, Montoro, Montera, Rodríguez, De Guindos, Zapatero, Calviño, Ribera...? ¿Que harías? ¿Le ayudarías? (hasta podría dar para hilo).


----------



## Escombridos (27 Mar 2022)

inakiglosa dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea de lo que es occidente y menos españa, NI PUTA IDEA.



Yo creo que sí conozco occidente y España con sus Vascongadas y coincido, eres tú quien se tendría que ir a Rusia y disfrutar de sus mieles.


----------



## asiqué (27 Mar 2022)

me da todo tan igual que practicamente ni me importa.


----------



## asiqué (27 Mar 2022)

Felson dijo:


> ¿Os imagináis que después de un ataque sorpresa en esa supuesta tercera guerra mundial te encontraras por la calle deambulando perdido entre los escombros a Rajoy, Sánchez, Soraya, Montoro, Montera, Rodríguez, De Guindos, Zapatero, Calviño, Ribera...? ¿Que harías? ¿Le ayudarías? (hasta podría dar para hilo).



pues prefiero encontrarme una rata chepuda, tu ya sabes


----------



## Hrodrich (27 Mar 2022)

Ni me puedo imaginar el absoluto hostión del Kanato si invade Polonia.

Los polacos lucharán con el triple de moral que los ucranianos.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (27 Mar 2022)

No haay webos


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Mar 2022)

Es un articulo de la BBC. Para el gafon terrorista mercenario hijo de la gran puta ese no ecsiste ninguna guerra


----------



## tixel (27 Mar 2022)

Lo dudo muchisimo.


----------



## Escombridos (27 Mar 2022)

Si no hay guerra mundial lo que quedara escrito en la historia será la gran bajada de pantalones de medio mundo y Putin metiendo polla hasta el fondo. Esto no puede ser.


----------



## Felson (27 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> pues prefiero encontrarme una rata chepuda, tu ya sabes



jejeje... esa iba en los puntos suspensivos, así como muchos y muchas otras.


----------



## Covid Bryant (27 Mar 2022)

pedro retretes, geoflipao


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Mar 2022)

Es un agente doble. Trabaja para el KGB. Que cobra por ser propagandero de la PUTA URS no lo niega ya ni el. El problema, lo gordo y grave de verdad, es si encima les esta pasando info del ejercito español. Me parece flipante que ese elemento no este incomunidado y entre rejas, al menos como medida cautelar mientras se lo imputa y se lo investiga bien a fondo

Sobre su palabra.. pues ya ves. La mismita que tienen los gitanos toreros o cualquier otro zampador de rabos ulanbatoris. Te juran una cosa y 24h despues estan haciendo justo la contraria


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Mar 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Si no hay guerra mundial lo que quedara escrito en la historia será la gran bajada de pantalones de medio mundo y Putin metiendo polla hasta el fondo. Esto no puede ser.



Pues si. Aunque pierda esta guerra, el ordago y el jaque quedan ahi. Y no se puede tolerar. Europa en bloque tiene que ir a por esos hijos de la gran puta. No solo ya por hacerse de respetar, que tambien. Sino porque esque ademas tenemos que hacer nuestra reconquista y recuperar todo lo que esa basura nos ha ido robando durante siglos


----------



## Gentle (27 Mar 2022)

Nada nuevo, pero de este hombre dudad


----------



## Turbocata (27 Mar 2022)

burbucoches dijo:


> Podemos...



Tik Tak....


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (27 Mar 2022)

Cuando tocaba hablar de guerra el hijoputa callaba y se reía de las "campañas de desinformación". Padece la misma enfermedad que los niñosratas del foro, que se creen agentes del kgb especializados en _pichological guarfer_, la diferencia es que el tío este cobra por ello.


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Mar 2022)

@Esther_PL no me pongas en el ignore!!! Jajajaja que tengo el movil apagado.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (27 Mar 2022)

Esther_PL dijo:


> Necsitan la energía principal, si el dispositivo está apagado no puede funcionar. Fácil. Otra cosa sería, que cuando tú vuelvas a encender el móvil, lo que se almacenó antes de apagarlo, se envíe. Pero nunca mientras está apagado, porque está inoperante. Y el pavo este, dice que sigue funcionando aún estando apagado, algo absurdo e hilarante que viola todas la reglas de la física y la electrónica.



Espero que aclare tus dudas. 








¿Un móvil apagado emite señales?


Existe un gran debate en torno a si un móvil apagado emite señales y la verdad es que no existe evidencia concreta que ...




www.elgrupoinformatico.com


----------



## CarneconOjos (27 Mar 2022)

Lo que ha tardado en salir el puto lobby de anglosionistas de mierda, y subordinados al imperialismo asesino, que pulula por esté foro de burbuja al servicio de los mismos. Para echar mierda sobre este hombre, qué te puede gustar mas o menos, pero desde luego que no es un puto traidor vendido haciendo el payaso por un foro, y dejando claro a los intereses que sirven los hdlgp como el Perro sarnoso, que es el primero de todos ellos.

Aquí la presentación del nuevo libro para entenderlo todo mucho mejor: "El Poder" Un estratega lee a Maquiavelo.



Y aquí la Derecha-Pepera hija de puta, vendida a la Angloesfera!! Que ha boicoteado el nombramiento de este hombre como director de Seguridad en el Gobierno de _Pedro_ Sánchez. Quien lo iba a decir que Pedro estaba con los buenos eh?


----------



## schulz (27 Mar 2022)

carpetano dijo:


> Jo, jo, el magufo Pedro Baños, perro putinista desinformador del Kremlin, que hasta días antes de la invasión negaba está como imposible y tachaba de alarmistas, otanistas y tal a los que decian que iba haber invasión, y ahora amenazando con la tercera guerra mundial cuando se le está torciendo las cosas a Putin...



Te falta información, te falta no decir perogrulladas..o gilipolleces..sin sentido...Putin tenia info..de un asalto en una semana a las republicas independientes en ukrania..haber si te enteras..Trump y Putin llevan la batuta ( sí , lees bien Trump y Putin ) y han frenado por temor a bajas en poblacion..Ayer o anteayer cogieron los rusos a un jefe del batallón famoso nazi..Lo dejaron solo ante los ciudadanos y ni te digo..Los ciudadanos sabían quien era porque lo habían padecido....En Rafapal de ayer se ven las fotos..( quien quiera ver que vea )


----------



## robert73 (27 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El tipo ese lleva siempre la narrativa del Kremlin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El tipo ese lleva siempre la narrativa del Kremlin, uno de los últimos casos:











Emilio Doménech


Desde Estados Unidos, Emilio Doménech nos explica lo que pasa en Solo en América, la última hora de la actualidad política.




www.newtral.es





Egperto en cardasian ...De newtral. 
Nada más señoria.


----------



## alas97 (27 Mar 2022)

No solo pedro rublos se está llenando de gloria. 

este también.



Dice que la otan se va a quedar mirando, jejejejejeje pobrecillo. la otan está hasta las cejas metida en esto. y cada vez se suman más a la desestabilización ya no regional, sino global.









Japan's Kishida sees growing chance of Russia using nuclear weapons


Japan's Prime Minister Fumio Kishida said on Saturday the prospect of Russia using nuclear weapons was "increasingly real", welcoming a visit by the U.S. ambassador to Hiroshima, the first city to suffer a nuclear attack.




www.reuters.com





nadie da un discurso de que habrá hambre y frío sino pasa nada. hay que ser sucnormal para pensar que todo sigue igual y que esto solo va de ucrania.

Atento a los premios oscar, que zelensky va hablar directamente en la premiación. y se lo prohíben el mismo sean penn dijo que iba a fundir su estatuilla. que ojalá lo haga el puto impresentable.









Sean Penn llama a boicotear los Oscar si la Academia veta la intervención de Zelenski: «Yo mismo fundiré mis estatuillas»


El actor se ha mostrado cabreado al conocer que la Academia habría vetado una posible aparición del presidente de Ucrania




www.elcorreo.com





Las figuras mediáticas son las primeras que mueven para ganar los corazones y las mentes cuando se produce un conflicto.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (27 Mar 2022)

La III WW no será ahora, pero el inicio de una 2ª guerra fría y un mundo multipolar sí, solo que a diferencia de la otra guerra fría esta puede estallar y realmente no se ve que caiga China como la URSS - otra cosa es Rusia que es una incógnita total - .


----------



## doctora_aroway (27 Mar 2022)

Pues la verdad es que este hombre habla con sentido común, os dejo una interesante intervención del Coronel Baños en el Congreso de los Di-puta-dos, atención a la intervención de la socialista


----------



## Abc123CBA (27 Mar 2022)

Supongo que la culpa es de Biden o de la OTAN también.


----------



## extremista999 (27 Mar 2022)

3 apreciaciones al Coronel Podemonguer :

1- La guerra ya se dio por oficiosa pero no sé dará por oficial hasta semana santa.
2- Los estrategas y Coroneles mediocres piensa que el ataque se iniciará por Polonia, y NO, POLONIA NO SERÁ TOMADA sin antes ser tomada Rumanía y otras infraestructuras otanistas de países colindantes más estratégicas.
3- En tanto en cuanto que se extenderá al pacífico, ni una sola pega, China se extenderá hacia el pacífico este e invadira Japón , las Filipinas y la Costa oeste de los EEUU, a su misma vez, China Y Rusia financiarán fuertemente a México y Venezuela para que invadan los Estados del Sur, sin olvidar que de manera paradójica la propaganda Rusa llamará al conato de rebelión del BLM y los pro-Trumpianos apoyaran en la misma línea la caída de Biden y cuanto menos más de uno se verá inmerso en un dilema moral de conflicto de intereses. 

En principio NorCorea permanecerá total y absolutamente como territorio neutral ante este conflicto y solo seguramente tenga una aislada alianza con China para tomar Corea del Sur. 

Quién no sepa ver esto está ciego. 

Esto son los planes sobre papel, luego en la práctica puede pasar cualquier cosa en el campo de batalla.


----------



## Sputnik (27 Mar 2022)

No quiero creerlo...pero y si si?


Hay que joderse, con lo bien que me va en la feria....


----------



## ivanito (27 Mar 2022)

Si lo dice pedro váteres podemos estar tranquilos.


----------



## keler (27 Mar 2022)

Pues con ese ejército Dimitri de mierda no creo que llegue ni a ocupar Ucrania. El enano es un nacionalista exaltado y un asesino, pero tonto no es.


----------



## ivanito (27 Mar 2022)

Cuando Rusia se coma a Ucrania con patatas, putin invadirá Polonia, Moldavia, Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Suecia, Finlandia y Dinamarca.
Y lo pagará todo putin con su dinero.


----------



## Marvelita (27 Mar 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Primero pillarán Polonia y países bálticos.
> 
> Imagino que aquí mandaremos a la quinta del ma-ricón, esos niñatos que se refieren a ellos mismos como “elles” y llevan falda.
> 
> ...



Yo me pregunto porque se extendera a asia - pacifico...

esperemos que no, pero de ser sera una guerra europea a misilazo limpio. Rusia por mucho que quiera no tiene tanto bebedor de vodka para invadir todos y cada uno de los paises de europa... Y china mira que me extraña que quisiera meterse ne una guerra pq si cuando es la fabrica mundail

Realmente lo que tenia que hacer Zelenski es "rendir" ukrania y dejar el trabajo a las guerrillas convenientemente armadas en secreto por eeuu


----------



## jorobachov (27 Mar 2022)

Pedro Baños es un cuñao y un magufo. Yo no considero sus opiniones validas, en absoluto. Este señor , que dice que el ejército de la federación de rusa es la ostia y una gran potencia , ha visto la chatarra de material que estan metiendo en ucrania ?? Ha visto las famosas torretas voladoras ??? Vehiculos como el de Pedro Picapiedra con una z pintada en spray gris... Ni va a haber tercera mundial , ni se van a usar armas atómicas , ni ostias...


----------



## patsy (27 Mar 2022)

Esther_PL dijo:


> A ver si espabiláis, que estáis muy verdes. Que un móvil funcionado, se calienta, ya que todo trabajo genera calor. Que no sabéis la misa la media y queréis dar clases magistrales. Un móvil apagado se enfría incluso en verano a 40 grados de temperatura. Que os engañan como quieren. Crédulos.



joder con la hinjeniera... tu crees que "dispositivo apagado" y "dispositivo sin energia" son lo mismo, pero resulta que no lo son. estas tu para dar clases magistrales...


----------



## Esther_PL (27 Mar 2022)

patsy dijo:


> joder con la hinjeniera... tu crees que "dispositivo apagado" y "dispositivo sin energia" son lo mismo, pero resulta que no lo son. estas tu para dar clases magistrales...



Si el dispositivo está apagado, la energía no fluye, tontaina.


----------



## patsy (27 Mar 2022)

a ver tontita, que eres muy tontita... si me contestas y a continuacion me ignoras, no puedo leer tu respuesta. y me has ignorado pq eres muuuuu tonta pero al menos sabes que no tienes razon. 
a ver, te lo explico como para retrasados mentales; haz una prueba simple:
1.- coge tu movil
2.- mira la hora
3.- apaga el movil
4.- espera 10 minutos. 
5.- enciende el movil. 
6.- mira la hora. 

OSTIASSSSS... PERO COMO PUEDE SEGUIR TENIENDO LA HORA BIEN, SI HA ESTADO APAGADO (Y POR TANTO SEGUN TU, SIN ENERGIA)?!?!? ESTO ES PUTA MAGIA NEGRA!! HABRÁ UN CHINO CHIQUITIN DENTRO DEL MOVIL QUE CUENTA LOS SEGUNDOS MIENTRAS EL MOVIL ESTA "APAGADO"?¿

que complicado todo, eh hinjeniera? venga sigue dando "clases magistrales".


----------



## El Fenomeno (27 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> 3 apreciaciones al Coronel Podemonguer :
> 
> 1- La guerra ya se dio por oficiosa pero no sé dará por oficial hasta semana santa.
> 2- Los estrategas y Coroneles mediocres piensa que el ataque se iniciará por Polonia, y NO, POLONIA NO SERÁ TOMADA sin antes ser tomada Rumanía y otras infraestructuras otanistas de países colindantes más estratégicas.
> ...



¿ Que pueden buscar yendo a Rumania? 
¿ Enlazar con Serbia? ¿ Ir hacia el sur para tomar los Dardanelos y el Bosforo? Porque si el objetivo es cargarse el escudo antimisiles no necesitarian pisar ni Rumania ni Polonia al haber mislles. Yo no lo veo, aunque como dices lo mismo es que estoy ciego.


----------



## Burrocracia (27 Mar 2022)

Los países chihuahua estilo Letonia van a meter al mundo y a nosotros en graves problemas,habría que ponerles firmes


----------



## hartman (27 Mar 2022)

vienen cosas chulisimas


----------



## tracrium (28 Mar 2022)

patsy dijo:


> a ver tontita, que eres muy tontita... si me contestas y a continuacion me ignoras, no puedo leer tu respuesta. y me has ignorado pq eres muuuuu tonta pero al menos sabes que no tienes razon.
> a ver, te lo explico como para retrasados mentales; haz una prueba simple:
> 1.- coge tu movil
> 2.- mira la hora
> ...



1. Tienen un chip dedicado o integrado en parte de otro chip más grande que mantiene el RTC (reloj de tiempo real) y que consume una puta mierda.

2. Cuando lo enciendes, actualiza la fecha y la hora desde la red de telefonía o desde un servidor NTP si no coincide con el RTC que, en teoría debería seguir manteniéndose en hora.

El RTC consume poquísimo, del orden de NANOAMPERIOS. Puede funcionar incluso si el teléfono se ha apagado por falta de batería. 

Normalmente el teléfono no deja que la tensión de la batería caiga por debajo de un umbral para no destrozarla. Si es así, se apaga. Pero la batería tiene suficiente carga como para mantener el RTC en marcha. 

¿Que existan otras funciones ocultas o que se recopilen datos de todo tipo? Pues es altamente probable.

¿Que se transmitan esos datos con el teléfono sin batería? Muy dudoso, ya que la energía necesaria para radiocomunicaciones es comparativamente enorme.

En cualquier caso, con una antena se podría detectar si el teléfono emite radiaciones.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## patsy (28 Mar 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> 1. Tienen un chip dedicado o integrado en parte de otro chip más grande que mantiene el RTC (reloj de tiempo real) y que consume una puta mierda.
> 
> 2. Cuando lo enciendes, actualiza la fecha y la hora desde la red de telefonía o desde un servidor NTP si no coincide con el RTC que, en teoría debería seguir manteniéndose en hora.
> 
> ...



lo se, simplemente estaba contestando a una hinjeniera (que me ha ignorado, que penica) que intentaba sentar catedra sobre la imposibilidad fisica de que un movil "apagado" pueda consumir energia, e insultaba a los que decian lo contrario.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (28 Mar 2022)

Rusia y Ucrania llegarán a un acuerdo mediante el cual Rusia se queda con la parte oriental, pro-rusa de Ucrania y Ucrania tendrá salida al mar. Punto pelota.

Estados Unidos ya ha conseguido colocarnos su puto gas y alejar a la UE de Rusia, que es lo que pretendía. 

Una tercera guerra mundial no le interesa a nadie. Es más, es que todos saben que en una tercera guerra mundial pierden todos. 

Nada de nada. Se refuerzan los diferentes bloques geoestratégicos y punto. Aquí no hay nada más que ver.


----------



## Terminus (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## ArmiArma (28 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> EL Putin todavia no lo sabe pero ha echado la soga al cuello a toda RUSIA , para años



No. Biden y sus colegas, nos han echado la soga a Europa para salvar su culo. Rusia tiene todo vendido a China de aquí a 30 años y en euros limpios, y en 2-3 años puede tocar los cojones pero bien a España


----------



## ArmiArma (28 Mar 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> No creo. El objetivo de USA era aplicar sanciones a Rusia y llevárselo crudo vendiendo materias primas al doble de precio.
> 
> Le dirán a Zelensky que les deje a los rusos el este de Ucrania y santas pascuas.
> 
> ...



España se ha llenado de patriotras ucranianos y hay que sacrificar lo que sea, aunque a 2-3 años nos peguen un hostión gordo. Hay más banderas ucranianas en España y en este foro en un mes, que españolas ha habido nunca.


----------



## Ratona001 (28 Mar 2022)

@extremista999 si el club Bilderberg y todo eso existe... Dónde quedan esos? Yo pensaba que esos eran pro OTAN y que América siga dominando a todos. Por tanto en un escenario donde Rusia y China tienen el poder planetario.. que pasaría con esas "élites" ?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (28 Mar 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Primero pillarán Polonia y países bálticos.
> 
> Imagino que aquí mandaremos a la quinta del ma-ricón, esos niñatos que se refieren a ellos mismos como “elles” y llevan falda.
> 
> ...



Ni de coña, Rusia se quedará toda Ucrania y creará zonas militarizadas de contención fronterizas con Polonia, de ahí no pasará. Luego se restablecerán las relaciones normales con ellos en Europa.

Los bálticos tampoco los descataría pero sería un torpe movimiento por parte de Rusia que haría ingresar a Finlandia en la OTAN.

Creo que Baños se equivoca. Putin es un desyanquificador y no quiere que a Rusia le toquen los cojones desde Ucrania, no un conquistador.

A Baños alguien le está untando el morro con billetes.


----------



## TheYellowKing (28 Mar 2022)

Esther_PL dijo:


> Pero que este tío va diciendo por ahí que nos pueden localizar con el móvil APAGADO. Y la gente se lo cree!!! Pero vamos ver, un móvil es una máquina como otra cualquiera que necesita energía para funcionar, y el pavo suelta ni corto ni perezoso que el movil sigue funcionando en segundo plano estando apagado y sin energía ni electricidad. Vamos, que yo no soy ingeniera, pero cualquier máquina necesita energía para funcionar y genera calor, y ningún teléfono se caliente estando apagado ni tan siquiera en verano.



Jajajajajaja. Para tí debe seer un milagro cuando apagas el movil, lo enciendes y la hora ha seguido corriendo.


----------



## ArmiArma (28 Mar 2022)

AStudio dijo:


> Cuantos becarios de newtrall han inundado el foro, recuerda al inicio la plandemia



Idéntico, y va a ser lo mismo. Cuando en 2-3 años se vaya viendo que todo fue un artificio de sacrificios, que han arruinado y diezmado más a España yendo de 'patriotras ucranianos' y proBidens no abriran ni la boca por vergüenza.


----------



## schulz (28 Mar 2022)

Esther_PL dijo:


> Necsitan la energía principal, si el dispositivo está apagado no puede funcionar. Fácil. Otra cosa sería, que cuando tú vuelvas a encender el móvil, lo que se almacenó antes de apagarlo, se envíe. Pero nunca mientras está apagado, porque está inoperante. Y el pavo este, dice que sigue funcionando aún estando apagado, algo absurdo e hilarante que viola todas la reglas de la física y la electrónica.



Pues vete empapándote de las leyes de la Física de nuevo...Es como se ha dicho..con dispositivo apagado y todo, esta conectado tu situación y hasta lo que sueltas..El desarrollo ha sido tremendo..YAAAA, desde los años 50 y sin saber ni sospechar lo que se habia avanzado era para alucinar...Y Sino entérate como los aviones rusos con un equipo tecnológico paraban a los barcos militares usanos. 

Si te lo dice Baños créetelo.


----------



## ArmiArma (28 Mar 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Antonio Sánchez es un hijo de puta, pero Occidente, con todos sus defectos, es inmensamente mejor que Rusia.



OCCIDENTE no estaba tocando los cojones a Rusia con Trump, porque la OTAN de Biden no es OCCIDENTE, ni Ucrania es OCCIDENTE.

Mira, yo soy español de ESPAÑA, y dudo mucho que ningún Ucraniano de UCRANIA, hubiese movido ni moverá jamás un puto dedo si Marruecos te invade o te falta algo.
¿Qué Rusia tampoco? pues seguramente, pero es que Putin después de dos años de antidemocrática y ruinosa plandemia, no me ha dicho que como español ahora tengo que hacer sacrificios, porque en atomarporculo a la OTAN y el R78 se les ha ocurrido que donde había soviéticos ahora está EL SÍMBOLO DE LA DEMOCRACIA OCCIDENTAL


----------



## hartman (28 Mar 2022)

saldra en el proximo chorizonte de epulon?


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (28 Mar 2022)

Hace poco, Blackrock, el fondo de inversión propietario de casi todo y propiedad de los que han montado este tinglado, dijo que hay que abandonar China y desinvertir todo lo invertido. ¡Ojo!, son los mismos que en los 90 lo deslocalizaron todo alli.

¿Que significa esto?. Obvio, quieren meter a China en el conflicto del lado Ruso para crear un bloque mas fuerte que se enfrente a la OTAN. Es evidente que quieren escalar el conflicto. Así que sí, Pedro Baños puede que tenga razón en esto. Otra cosa es que Baños no se entere de por donde le sopla el viento, o se entere y calle como tantos otros a lo largo de historia, en el sentido de que tanto unos como otros al final son marionetas en un teatrillo de guiñol.


----------



## Apretrujillos (28 Mar 2022)

Este pollo es el Niño Becerra de la geopolítica


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (28 Mar 2022)

Esther_PL dijo:


> Necsitan la energía principal, si el dispositivo está apagado no puede funcionar. Fácil. Otra cosa sería, que cuando tú vuelvas a encender el móvil, lo que se almacenó antes de apagarlo, se envíe. Pero nunca mientras está apagado, porque está inoperante. Y el pavo este, dice que sigue funcionando aún estando apagado, algo absurdo e hilarante que viola todas la reglas de la física y la electrónica.



Está claro que no eres ingeniera, no. Los dispositivos nunca se suelen apagar del todo a no ser que les quites la fuente de alimentación. Normalmente se quedan en modo 'stand by' para llevar a cabo ciertas tareas muy sencillas y de bajo coste energético (como saber cuándo encenderse de nuevo, o arrancar el dispositivo en un modo especial, al tocar varios botones en cierta secuencia). Incluso tu TV se comporta así cuando la dejas con el puntito rojo. Por lo tanto, no se puede descartar que alguien pueda localizar un dispositivo móvil incluso apagado, a no ser que le quitemos la batería. Ahora bien, lo normal es que esto no sea así y dudo que eso sea algo 'estandar' en cualquier móvil (aunque nunca se sabe, mira a Apple con los iPhone hace años, que resultó que los rastreaban), pero con un dispositivo hackeado sí podría hacerse.

Por ejemplo, si miras cómo funciona en Arduino, apenas requeriría activar la alimentación en el módulo GPS, activar la comunicación serie del módulo con una librería bastante estándar y pedirle posición. Vamos, literalmente, 5 líneas de código. A partir de ahí, cada dispositivo GPS tiene un identificador, por lo que en cuanto conecta con el satélite, si son capaces de asociar ese identificador a su dueño (y lo normal es que puedan), lo tienen hecho. No necesitan ni enviar datos por la red (si eres USA al menos).

Y un móvil se calienta cuando le das caña al procesador y a las pequeñas GPUs que llevan incorporadas ahora. Sin manejo de pantalla y aplicaciones, la CPU apenas tiene trabajo, y una antena GPS no se calienta. Piensa que esto sería algo hecho a nivel básico de sistema operativo y sin que éste esté realmente arrancado.

Una cosa es lo que normalmente puede hacerse, y otra lo que técnicamente es posible hacer, sobre todo teniendo acceso a ciertos recursos.


----------



## GordoFanegas (28 Mar 2022)

Yo doy por iniciada su demencia senil.


----------



## Esther_PL (28 Mar 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Está claro que no eres ingeniera, no. Los dispositivos nunca se suelen apagar del todo a no ser que les quites la fuente de alimentación. Normalmente se quedan en modo 'stand by' para llevar a cabo ciertas tareas muy sencillas y de bajo coste energético (como saber cuándo encenderse de nuevo, o arrancar el dispositivo en un modo especial, al tocar varios botones en cierta secuencia). Incluso tu TV se comporta así cuando la dejas con el puntito rojo. Por lo tanto, no se puede descartar que alguien pueda localizar un dispositivo móvil incluso apagado, a no ser que le quitemos la batería. Ahora bien, lo normal es que esto no sea así y dudo que eso sea algo 'estandar' en cualquier móvil (aunque nunca se sabe, mira a Apple con los iPhone hace años, que resultó que los rastreaban), pero con un dispositivo hackeado sí podría hacerse.
> 
> Por ejemplo, si miras cómo funciona en Arduino, apenas requeriría activar la alimentación en el módulo GPS, activar la comunicación serie del módulo con una librería bastante estándar y pedirle posición. Vamos, literalmente, 5 líneas de código. A partir de ahí, cada dispositivo GPS tiene un identificador, por lo que en cuanto conecta con el satélite, si son capaces de asociar ese identificador a su dueño (y lo normal es que puedan), lo tienen hecho. No necesitan ni enviar datos por la red (si eres USA al menos).
> 
> ...



Bueno, pero un aparato que está utilizando el GPS y la conexión de internet para enviar esos datos, utilizando para ello procesador, memorias, etc, convendrás conmigo en que genera calor. Y tú apagas tu móvil y está frio. Son las leyes de la física. Punto. Está frío y no está trabajando. Que se puede hacer con un dispositivo hackeado? Pues se podrá, pero generará calor.

Creo que es lógico y evidente lo que estoy diciendo, no voy a seguir insistiendo en este tema. Decid lo que queráis.


----------



## lapetus (28 Mar 2022)

carpetano dijo:


> el magufo Pedro Baños, perro putinista desinformador del Kremlin





Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El tipo ese lleva siempre la narrativa del Kremlin, uno de los últimos casos



Soys basura atlantista. Este hombre no es pro-Rusia. Tiene más estudios al respecto que cualquier periodistillo vendido.


----------



## lapetus (28 Mar 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Primero pillarán Polonia y países bálticos.



Ahora que ya se va a pactar el armisticio en Ucrania, dudo que estalle la 3ª GM.
Le echo dias o semanas a que haya un alto el fuego.

Polonia está en la OTAN y los Bálticos también. Cualquier lio involucra a la OTAN entera, y eso implica que Rusia tendrá que tirar de nukes. 
Es todo tan malo para todas las partes que casi podemos asegurar que no se producirá,


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Soys basura atlantista. Este hombre no es pro-Rusia. Tiene más estudios al respecto que cualquier periodistillo vendido.



Pues tantos estudios no le sirvieron para nada, repitió como un loro que no habría invasión y se lo zampó con patatas. Los que no se equivocaron con eso fueron Estados Unidos y Reino Unido...


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (28 Mar 2022)

Esther_PL dijo:


> Bueno, pero un aparato que está utilizando el GPS y la conexión de internet para enviar esos datos, utilizando para ello procesador, memorias, etc, convendrás conmigo en que genera calor. Y tú apagas tu móvil y está frio. Son las leyes de la física. Punto. Está frío y no está trabajando. Que se puede hacer con un dispositivo hackeado? Pues se podrá, pero generará calor.
> 
> Creo que es lógico y evidente lo que estoy diciendo, no voy a seguir insistiendo en este tema. Decid lo que queráis.



Creo que no acabas de pillar que no hace falta ni conexión a internet, que una antena GPS no genera calor y que una rutina en bucle que haga lo que digo no requiere ni un 5% de la capacidad de una CPU actual (diría que ni un 1% y se va a tirar mucho tiempo sin hacer operación alguna, porque las conexiones serie requieren de ciclos sin operación, por cómo es el protocolo, además de que muchos ciclos tendrás el bucle 'dormido' porque no te hace falta solicitar la posición cada segundo). No, no tiene por qué generar calor, tanto por bajo uso de recursos como por el tiempo de ejecutar eso (milisegundos en el peor de los casos). 

Con esto no digo que nos tengan espiados contínuamente, no seamos paranóicos. Lo que digo es que si te quieren hacer un seguimiento realmente (porque has llamado la atención de quien no debes), y es gente con ciertos recursos, 'técnicamente' lo pueden hacer.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (28 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Pues tantos estudios no le sirvieron para nada, repitió como un loro que no habría invasión y se lo zampó con patatas. Los que no se equivocaron con eso fueron Estados Unidos y Reino Unido...



Depende de cómo lo mires, ¿no? Se tiraron desde Diciembre todas las semanas diciendo que a la semana siguiente iba a pasar. Así que, técnicamente, si comparamos, este tipo se ha equivocado una vez, mientras que los otros se han equivocado como 10 (y sin olvidar que USA y compañía eran de los que estaban tensando la cuerda también).

No sé qué os pasa a algunos en el foro, la verdad. Aquí se ha pasado de poner a parir a todos estos medios y dirigentes a parir por el COVID, a creerse a pies juntillas lo que dicen ahora sobre esto. Porque esta vez no nos van a mentir ni manipular, ¿no? ¿Esta vez es la buena?

Yo creo que hay que escuchar lo que dice, sobre todo para entender la situación, ver cómo resolverla, predecir cómo nos puede afectar y tomar las mejores decisiones.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Mar 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Depende de cómo lo mires, ¿no? Se tiraron desde Diciembre todas las semanas diciendo que a la semana siguiente iba a pasar. Así que, técnicamente, si comparamos, este tipo se ha equivocado una vez, mientras que los otros se han equivocado como 10 (y sin olvidar que USA y compañía eran de los que estaban tensando la cuerda también).
> 
> No sé qué os pasa a algunos en el foro, la verdad. Aquí se ha pasado de poner a parir a todos estos medios y dirigentes a parir por el COVID, a creerse a pies juntillas lo que dicen ahora sobre esto. Porque esta vez no nos van a mentir ni manipular, ¿no? ¿Esta vez es la buena?
> 
> Yo creo que hay que escuchar lo que dice, sobre todo para entender la situación, ver cómo resolverla, predecir cómo nos puede afectar y tomar las mejores decisiones.



Baños es un desinformador terrible, le he escuchado numerosas veces durante años. El tipo te suelta que no te puedes fiar de nadie, pero luego te suelta que lo que te va a contar es "la verdad"


----------

